# 2013 Calendars for sale yet?



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Any word on this?


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

It's almost 2013. Are they worried about the Mayan calendar ending before the first of the year?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Chances are these spooky land use issues are sucking the life out of any spare time to work on the calendar.
IdahoNancy


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Not to mention they are probably sucking the budget dry too. My husband usually pays my NAPgA dues as a x-mas gift for me. I think he forgot about it this year.....guess I better get on him so the coffer stays full enough to keep up the fight!


----------



## packgoatlarry (Dec 10, 2008)

Money for the Calendar for 2013 became necessary for paying our legal options in the Winds. The calendar was ready for printing, but there just wasn't any money left for it this year. The decision in the Winds is going to be a defining issue, as it could help or hinder the other areas of concern, the Inyo in California, Coronado in Arizona, and the Wallowa-Whitman (WW). The language in the WW is, "No goats in, or adjacent to, BHS habitat. That will NOT leave a lot of room for hiking. Also, 8 other National Forests have been 'ordered' to redo their forest plans. You can figure that goats will figure prominently in those areas. It is going to be a long and expensive fight. Our right to hike with our 'boys' is at stake.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes we can be short sighted and miss an opportunity for raising money. I bet a lot of us would have paid $50 for a calendar to support the fight. Just a thought. But if you do it, make it a 12 month since 2 are about over.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

joecool911 said:


> Sometimes we can be short sighted and miss an opportunity for raising money.


Indeed.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Brian, 
Do you think if someone were able to cough up enough $$$ to get a few printed that would start the ball rolling? I think Joecool is right...this could be a great fund raiser. Maybe we can ask the group if they would be willing to pay extra for the Calendars if we can get a few printed.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

How much is needed? I am in a different position than I have been for a while.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd cough up $50 for a 12 month calendar to help their cause. Maybe offer a package deal to become a member so money will continue to come in.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd totally go for a couple of these!


----------

